

Scripting C with Python - kungfudoi
http://www.suttoncourtenay.org.uk/duncan/accu/ScriptingC.html

======
silentbicycle
If you're trying to script a C application, Lua is also worth a look. It's
similar to Python (with more Scheme influence: coroutines, _real_ lambdas,
fully lexical scoping, no GIL), but its design favors being small and easy to
embed over "batteries included" (since if you're scripting a C project, you
probably already have the libraries you need).

~~~
jcromartie
Indeed. Lua also offers a tremendously flexible method of setting up sandboxes
or restricted/unusual function environments.

------
mcav
It's really easy to use CTypes, with DLLs exporting regular C functions (as
described in the article). That's a very straightforward way to get some quick
Python-to-C when you need it.

------
cracki
dated.

also, now there's cython, which is a more advanced variation of pyrex.

edit: okay, that link was useless. sorry for that.

cython and pyrex are trying to be mostly source-compatible, but cython often
includes features faster.

